# The REASON behind the hair loss



## Vikki (Mar 6, 2011)

Hello,

I just wanted to put this question out there, seeing as I am losing a lot of hair and you are all very knowledgable. I was wondering what exactly causes the hair loss in Hashimotos? Is it the low Free T4 or low T3 or the High TSH or the Antibodies? I was thinking that if my doctor works on the cause then the hairloss may stop.

Thanks,

Vikki


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

It is a very complex question. Mostly, it seems that if your T3 and T4 are low (or if your body doesn't convert t4 to the active hormone T3 well), your hair can thin or fall out because your metabolism is slower even down to the hair follicles. The hair becomes weaker and can break off - or fall out at the root.

A year after starting treatment, I have hair growing back - I can tell because I have these much shorter hairs all over the place, sticking out.


----------



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

I believe it can be a combitnation of the antibodies and the thyroid levels. 
Getting your levels where they need to be by titraton process I think is the best resolution, I have been dealing with this since 2009. After I got my thyroid removed and the antibodies were no longer a factor, I still has excessive hair loss, it has improved as my levels have gotten to where they need to be. I thought it would never improve, but it has  I am 8 months post op. now.


----------

